# Publisher Won't Print All Booklet Pages



## kcdn02 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have read the previous thread re: this problem. I am printing from the preview screen which correctly indicates that there are 7 pages to the document - but it only prints the first 4 pages. I have also clicked the "scale to print" box. All suggestions welcome!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Not much info out there about this problem so all I can suggest you try is uninstalling the printer via Control Panel > Devices & Printers > right-click and choose "Remove Device".
If asked if you want to also remove associated driver or software, click "Yes".

Now Re-install the printer in the manner outlined in the printer's setup instructions.
This usually requires that you turn the printer off and disconnect it from the PC.
Start the driver installation and _only connect the printer and turn it on when prompted to do so_. However, please consult your printer's setup instructions as it may be different to mine.


----------

